# my waters cloudy



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I just got a new tank set up and my water is really cloudy. i cleaned the gravel pretty good and my filter has been running for 12 hours. What should i do?


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

-Bacterproduction is not started yet. Use example "Sera Nitrivec" and bacter concentrate, example "BacterLife" to start production.

-Cloudy water can be cause also tiny litter which can come from new wood.

-Also carbon helps clear water.

-And most important thing: Time.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

But because your tank has been running just 12h, reason is that bacterproduction is not started. Mayby reason is ALSO litter but you should use at least nitrivec for a week, every day as manual says.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

if i put like 10 gallons from my tank where my piranhas are in now and put it in my new tank will it help because there is already a lot of bacteria in my old one


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

It would definately help. You still have to let it cycle for a week though. Bio Spira would also help it go faster.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

True. It's helps lot but it's not enogh. And your water is full of bacters but your filter is steril (if you didn't took it from other tank). As kamekazi said, at least week to be. But it can also take couple weeks. Other tanks starts too easy and others can be very hard to get cycle. Remember test nitrite and ammonium before you put any fish in it.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Pyri said:


> True. It's helps lot but it's not enogh. And your water is full of bacters but your filter is steril (if you didn't took it from other tank). As kamekazi said, at least week to be. But it can also take couple weeks. Other tanks starts too easy and others can be very hard to get cycle. Remember test nitrite and ammonium before you put any fish in it.
> [snapback]1111782[/snapback]​












Your water is not full of bacteria.

To help the cycle along faster, you need to seed the tank with either bio spira, or better yet, filter media from an established tank.

Read my Fishless Cycling article pinned in this section.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Pyri said:
> 
> 
> > True. It's helps lot but it's not enogh. And your water is full of bacters but your filter is steril (if you didn't took it from other tank). As kamekazi said, at least week to be. But it can also take couple weeks. Other tanks starts too easy and others can be very hard to get cycle. Remember test nitrite and ammonium before you put any fish in it.
> ...


doctorvtec, as I said it's not enough but helps. It need bacter concentrate too.


----------

